# trouble codes P0431 and P0441



## josh-r (Nov 27, 2009)

About 3 months ago my check engine and emissions workshop light came on. Before I did anything about it the light shut off and remained that way until yesterday. Today I got the codes P0431 and P0441.
I drive a 2000 Passat GLX with 101k miles on it.
I think it is either the purge valve, a bad cat, or possibly an 02 sensor, but I really have no idea. Any advice to put me in the right direction is greatly appreciated.


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: trouble codes P0431 and P0441 (josh-r)*

p0431 means your cat on bank 2 (drivers side) is no good. P0441 is an evap system code. Usually it means you need a new purge valve but sometimes it means you need a new canister or both. Sometimes fuel gets in there and ruins the canister. A good way to find out is to weigh the canister. It should weigh 5 pounds. If it weighs more, like 7 pounds, that means you have 2 pounds of fuel in there. I recommend you try to set readiness with vag com and test the cat in basic settings value block 047. If it doesn't pass, you need a new one. As for the evap code, replace the purge valve and take it from there. If that doesn't fix the code, replace the canister.


----------

